

Lanyrd now has 2,500 videos and 3,000 slide decks from events around the world - simonw
http://lanyrd.com/blog/2011/thumbnails/

======
simonw
We've been collecting coverage of events since late last year, but our big new
feature is that we've started using thumbnails (generated from SlideShare,
YouTube, Vimeo, Blip.tv, WordPress.tv, Prezi, Ustream, LiveStream and now
Speaker Deck) to highlight that content around the site.

So for example, our NodeConf page now has a coverage highlights widget:

<http://lanyrd.com/2011/nodeconf/>

And our topic pages have a slider for exploring related slides and video. Some
examples:

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/scala/>

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/erlang/>

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/django/>

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/php/>

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/user-experience/>

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/mobile/>

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/javascript/>

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/nodejs/>

We're also using the new slider widget on our speaker profile pages:

<http://lanyrd.com/profile/jeresig/>

<http://lanyrd.com/profile/paulg/>

And on our series pages:

<http://lanyrd.com/series/startup-school/>

<http://lanyrd.com/series/fowa/>

Under the hood we're using a combination of Embedly, Celery and our own custom
scraping code.

~~~
simonw
To clarify, our video data is all crowdsourced - our community paste in URLs
to the videos/slides. We then fetch the URL they give us and parse it to find
the embed codes (mostly we just rely on Embedly for this, but we have our own
fallback code as well).

------
maxogden
cool. I noticed you didn't have an API for videos so made one for you:
<http://scraperwiki.com/scrapers/lanyrd_videos/>

~~~
mmahemoff
There's a Lanyrd API group: <http://groups.google.com/group/lanyrd-api/>

But Simon mentioned there that work an API has been put on hold right now to
work on other features. I've been hoping for an API for exactly this kind of
app (a video mashup).

------
marknutter
I've never understood the utility of posting slide decks. Without the speaker,
the vast majority of them are close to worthless.

~~~
tednaleid
I think there are a few classes of presentations where good slides can still
convey 80% of the content of the presentation.

They tend to be meaty technical ones, which is the kind of thing lanyrd would
likely be heavy on with all of the tech events they have.

Presentations with lots of live coding are likely not worthwhile.

